# Jilted Homicide fires for team after starting snub



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Make no bones about it, Corey Williams wants his starting spot back.


Furious after being demoted to the bench for the Crocodiles' clash with Wollongong on Saturday, the star point guard has declared his stint on the sideline will be a short one.


Williams, John Rillie and Russell Hinder were the casualties of Townsville's horrid run of form over the past month, making way for a new-look starting team.


The trio looked on as Kelvin Robertson, Cam Tovey, Brad Williamson, Rosell Ellis and Daniel Egan got the Crocs off to a dream start and laid the foundation for the win.


Source


----------



## ClintDogg (Oct 9, 2005)

hes a wanker.

as stated here - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sscw2ae-2TM


----------

